# Shelter rats in NJ



## AmyJean (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello, I am pully 22 rats from a high kill shelter in NJ on Saturday. They all need homes. There are 11 males and 11 females. Not to sure on color but they range in ages from 8 weeks to 6 months. Please contact me if you are interested in giving a little buddy a new home. Thanks for looking.


----------

